# mobile bank (truck) shots



## mustafanazif (Dec 5, 2012)

i shot 3 days ago:

inside shots (panoramic works with canon 14mm f2.8 L II + 5D mark III - horizontal and wertical panorama)

















i'll upload outside photos...

regards.


----------

